# Windows 10 update



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

This is my oldest PC and finally upgraded from windows 7 to windows 10, was holding off because was concerned that due to the old components it would work. The good new is that it it installed and booted fine. The bad news is that I see 8 unknown devices in device manager (properties not helpful in identifying items) & there a number of events/items errors & warnings in event viewer. It seems some unknown items (driver, devices) need to be updated or reinstalled for windows 10. Thank you for you assistance. B


Here is my computer tech info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 32 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200103114708.000000-300
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor, x64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2, CPU Count: 2
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4550, 512 MB
Hard Drives: C: 1862 GB (1477 GB Free); H: 2794 GB (2597 GB Free);
Motherboard: BIOSTAR Group A770E, s/n None
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver 042110 - 20100421, s/n None
Antivirus: Norton 360, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your log, you have a computer with very old hardware, so it probably has some driver issues.
Is its graphic and audio and ethernet devices listed in the Device Manager and show as working properly?

You need to get rid of Norton 360 and stick with Windows 10's built-in antivirus app.
Using a third-party antivirus app in Windows 10 can cause various issues. 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

No problems noticed with audio or visual when streaming on youtube. In device manager, there is a separate category called "other devices" with the unknown device warnings. I can not determine the devices with problems, but suspect printers are part of the problem and investigating updated printer drivers. But I believe there are other problems present.


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Removed Norton 360 from computer.
Not sure if there is an ethernet problem, I can connect to the internet & print to my network printer.

Does this help? I googled but could not figure it out.
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

I just remember a few drivers were updated by windows update during/after windows 10 upgrade, that maybe the cause.

From windows update history:
Realtek - Net 4/10/2015 12:00am 9.14.410.2015
Advance Micro Devices driver update for ATI Radeon HD 4550
HP printers - HP universal printing PCL 6


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

It looks like win10 is supported. Here is a link to the support page for your board;
http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/introduction.php?S_ID=469#download
Since that is a 64bit processor, I would get some extra ram and install the 64bit ver of win10. At least 8gig. 
FWIW some of those X2 250 processors are actually quad core with two cores disabled.


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Not sure if it is worth the money, time & effort to purchase additional RAM, clean install windows 10 as 64 bit & reinstall all programs / copy data on to a very old machine that at the moment appears to be working. If easy to correct the drivers issues, I would leave it alone and replace at some point.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Have you installed the drivers from the support page to which I provided a link?


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

No -- I not sure which file to download & install.
Also not sure which version of motherboard I own 6.4 or 6.0 to 6.3? How do I check?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Not all that familiar with biostar; ver# is generally silkscreened on the board itself.


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Not see it, but could be hiding under something. Any software to check it?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No, not really. Nothing replaces the Mark I eyeball. 
As I said, I am not all that familiar with biostar boards; build a few many, many years ago however not in the last 10yr or so.


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Found it with a flashlight. It was in tiny writing - version 6.4

Which drivers do I install ?

Windows 10 x86 - correct?
Then which files? What order?
1. BIO
a. 78XCAB03. BSS Improve VGA compatibility, update PXE ROM
b. 78XCA421. BSS Support F6 unlocKING function
2. *On-Board LAN version 10.013
3. On-Board Audio ver. 6.0.1.7647*


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Which devices are giving your problems? Those would be the drivers you install. Windows [generally] has native drives for a lot of hardware and if it is working ok, then best to leave it alone. If you are having problems, then install whatever driver you need. *Do not install a bios update unless you need a fix the update provides.*


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

That is the problem - I have not experienced any issues using the machine . The unknown device errors, do not seem to effect the machines operation, but windows keeps logging warnings/errors in event viewer that I can not understand


----------



## helpus22 (Jan 4, 2020)

Sample below

Log Name: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP/Configuration
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
Date: 1/3/2020 11:15:21 AM
Event ID: 440
Task Category: None
Level: Information
Keywords: 
User: SYSTEM
Computer: Homebuild-PC
Description:
Device ROOT\NET\0000 was migrated.

Last Device Instance Id: ROOT\NET\0000
Class Guid: {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}
Location Path:
Migration Rank: 0x0
Present: true
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP" Guid="{9c205a39-1250-487d-abd7-e831c6290539}" />
<EventID>440</EventID>
<Version>0</Version>
<Level>4</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Opcode>0</Opcode>
<Keywords>0x4000000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2020-01-03T16:15:21.233684700Z" />
<EventRecordID>219</EventRecordID>
<Correlation />
<Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="108" />
<Channel>Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP/Configuration</Channel>
<Computer>Homebuild-PC</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-18" />
</System>
<EventData>
ROOT\NET\0000
ROOT\NET\0000
{4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}

0x0
true
0x0
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## Rasy (Mar 25, 2019)

helpus22 said:


> I just remember a few drivers were updated by windows update during/after windows 10 upgrade, that maybe the cause.


There are some bugs in the Windows 10 update,as for upgrading Windows 10, that's a risky task, too.


----------

